# Roasted Feral Piglet with Fresh Venison Liver & Heart



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Roasted Feral Piglet*
1 skinned feral piglet that'll fit your grill
Assorted spices for rub and/or a marinade

I did a simple rub of sea salt, Cajun spice and Mesquite Habenero spice mix.
Lots of olive oil.

I start on high and get a good sear on both sides.
Then switch to low heat and close the lid, one hour on each side and check temp in hams.







I also pan fried some fresh Venison Liver & Heart




Ready for the Chow Crowd

Roasted Piglet
Venison Liver & Heart
Mac & Cheese
Seafood Pasta Salad
Choice of Green Salads



*Money Shot*


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome looking meal ! Though cough I'd have to pass on the heart and liver,  I just can't do organs! Lol, awesome spread !


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

halo1 said:


> Awesome looking meal ! Though cough I'd have to pass on the heart and liver,  I just can't do organs! Lol, awesome spread !


I could feed you some strips of heart and you'd be asking me, "Chile, what kind of steak is this?"

My youngest son and I are the only ones in the house who eat the heart & liver.
Though my lil'girl did try a piece of heart tonight.
She said it tasted horrible, but she didn't even spit it out, chewed it up and swallowed it down. I think she was fibbing to me, cause if she doesn't like something it ends up in a napkin.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> I could feed you some strips of heart and you'd be asking me, "Chile, what kind of steak is this?"
> 
> My youngest son and I are the only ones in the house who eat the heart & liver.
> Though my lil'girl did try a piece of heart tonight.
> She said it tasted horrible, but she didn't even spit it out, chewed it up and swallowed it down. I think she was fibbing to me, cause if she doesn't like something it ends up in a napkin.


Hahah and I'd love it long as you said it was steak! It's not a taste thing, it's a mental thing! Haha I can't help it!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm with halo1..... It looks good, but you would need to lie to me until after dinner... Nice spread...


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Like I told my wife (wife to be at the time) when trying to get her to unknowingly try beef tongue.
"Its just beef."


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You had me until LIVER!!!! ahhhhhhhhh!!!! I love heart but no can do liver!!! Everything else looks purty snappy!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice looking spread!

I'll pass on the liver, but deer heart is pretty dang good.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

All of it looks superb except the liver. Heart is excellent, but that liver always gets chopped up for the hounds!!!


----------

